
The True Story of Good Coffee – The Awl - snadahalli
http://www.theawl.com/2015/10/its-bad
======
DrScump
Did you ever consider hiring a proofreader? e.g. "A couple of decades later,
in 1995, there was another a man but also a woman, and their names were Doug
Zell and Emily Mange, and they decided that they would buy coffee directly
from coffee farmers and not blend it with coffee from other farmers and that
also they wouldn’t roast it all that dark, so you could taste the flavors of
the actual farm where this “single-origin” coffee came from, sort of like
wine, which costs a lot of money, and maybe coffee could cost that much too,
and they called their coffee Intelligentsia. "

That sentence should be euthanized.

